# Wild Side Offers New Cheerleader Stock Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

For the cheerleading market, The Wild Side offers a variety of designs in a range of processes including plastisol and puff inks as well as glittering rhinestones. “Cheerleader From Bow To Toe” is just one example of some of the exciting new puff designs. Other fun sayings include “Eat, Sleep, Breathe, Cheer” and “Born To Cheer.” For added bling, foil is available in rolls to be added to any design. 

These durable heat-applied graphics can be adhered to any color of shirt that is made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and 50/50 blends. Puff designs also adhere to nylon. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To view the full selection of cheer designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979 and type in the keyword: cheer. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

